# Leaving Spain, deregistration for 030.



## barceway (Jan 18, 2015)

Hola

I am planning to leave Spain for good in the next month or two. I've searched previous expat threads and it looks like the deregistration with police, padron and medical card is quite easy. The problem may come up with the deregistration for tax in hacienda. I've read that I will need to provide a residency certificate from another country for them to deregister me and get it translated etc. In my case I'm not going straight back to UK, but planning to spend some time with friends in France and then maybe go to Asia travelling but I'm not really decided. 

So how do you fill in the form if you don't know?
What would happen if I just didn't do it? 

I'd prefer to do it properly and get off the Spanish system rather than just clearing off and leave it hanging, but they don't make it easy for you tbh.

thanks for any advice


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

barceway said:


> Hola
> 
> I am planning to leave Spain for good in the next month or two. I've searched previous expat threads and it looks like the deregistration with police, padron and medical card is quite easy. The problem may come up with the deregistration for tax in hacienda. I've read that I will need to provide a residency certificate from another country for them to deregister me and get it translated etc. In my case I'm not going straight back to UK, but planning to spend some time with friends in France and then maybe go to Asia travelling but I'm not really decided.
> 
> ...


Go to your local tax office and ask.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

barceway said:


> Hola
> 
> I've read that I will need to provide a residency certificate from another country for them to deregister me and get it translated etc. In my case I'm not going straight back to UK, but planning to spend some time with friends in France and then maybe go to Asia travelling but I'm not really decided.
> e


It would appear that Hacienda want to be sure that you are registered for tax somewhere. If you do not do that then it would appear you must continue paying your tax here, until such time as you do.

I would suggest that you register with the country where you intend, after your travels, to live, and get something from them to prove that you have done so.


----------

